# Has anyone tried Canidae Lamb & Rice New Formula?



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I went to pick up Canidae Lamb & Rice at a store near me. The owner said she returned all the stock because she had 3 customers who regularly used it had problem with the new formula. Apparently, the new formula changed from just brown rice to a mixture of brown rice, cracked pearl barley, rice bran, peas and millet. The dogs on the old formula had digestion problem with the new one. Has anyone tried the new formula yet? Any changes you noticed in your dog? Should I still get it for my three babies? They were not on it before. Thanks.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Jul 26 2008, 10:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611295


> I went to pick up Canidae Lamb & Rice at a store near me. The owner said she returned all the stock because she had 3 customers who regularly used it had problem with the new formula. Apparently, the new formula changed from just brown rice to a mixture of brown rice, cracked pearl barley, rice bran, peas and millet. The dogs on the old formula had digestion problem with the new one. Has anyone tried the new formula yet? Any changes you noticed in your dog? Should I still get it for my three babies? They were not on it before. Thanks.[/B]


I would treat it like a new dog food, and spread it out over 10 days of giving it. Don't just give them the new formula without mixing it with the old one over a 10day period. The new ingredients, changes the food, and makes it a new diet and needs to be introduced slowly. 

I don't know why they feel they needed to change it, because the ingredients they added aren't necessary to our dogs health.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jul 26 2008, 10:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611332


> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Jul 26 2008, 10:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611295





> I went to pick up Canidae Lamb & Rice at a store near me. The owner said she returned all the stock because she had 3 customers who regularly used it had problem with the new formula. Apparently, the new formula changed from just brown rice to a mixture of brown rice, cracked pearl barley, rice bran, peas and millet. The dogs on the old formula had digestion problem with the new one. Has anyone tried the new formula yet? Any changes you noticed in your dog? Should I still get it for my three babies? They were not on it before. Thanks.[/B]


I would treat it like a new dog food, and spread it out over 10 days of giving it. Don't just give them the new formula without mixing it with the old one over a 10day period. The new ingredients, changes the food, and makes it a new diet and needs to be introduced slowly. 

I don't know why they feel they needed to change it, because the ingredients they added aren't necessary to our dogs health.

[/B][/QUOTE]

We are feeding it but is **IS** a new food for us so we have not noticed a difference.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm glad I saw this because my fluffs are on the canidae lamb and rice now, not the new formula though. I have to order my food online and I would have been pretty upset to find that it has changed after having it delivered to me.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I picked up a bag of the new formula from another store. The owner there said the same thing--to treat it like new food and gradually introduce it. He said overall there's more meat and less grain. He said the Canidae rep explained that the price of rice had gone up so they've diversified to include other grain and added beta carotene and cranberries. The formula should also help reduce the amount of stool. I'll slowly mix it in with the current food (NB Duck and Potato) over the next week and hopefully the babies like 'em.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I used to feed this, but it was the old formula, and I have to say it was the ONLY food my bulldog didn't have gas on. I had to come off this food tho, because Gracie and Brody started getting major yeast issues.....lots of tear stains etc. That said, that doesn't mean it will happen to you. Canidae is a great food, it just wasn't for my guys


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I have heard a few complaints also from other retailers about their customers dogs getting sick on it. So I guess the new formula has to be treated as a new dog food.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Does anyone have anymore updates on the new formula? Maci has been on the lamb and rice and she is just about out..I dont know if we should try the new formula or not.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Our dogs have not been on Canidae before. They're currently on NB Duck & Potato. We want to switch them to Canidae and are starting to mix the new Canidae in with NB these past 2 days but the boys would spit out the Canidae and only eat NB. I don't know if it's because of the new formula or they just prefer NB better. The store owner who returned all her new Canidae stock said it's probably the millet in the new formula that dogs don't like. I'll just continue to mix in Canidae as we're almost out of NB.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I decided on not getting Maci canidae..Im switching her to Merrick Wilderness..bummer because she did so well on Canidae but after lots of reading Im not taking any chances..Here is a link that someone sent to me: http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/canidae.html


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

:smpullhair: This is so frustrating I could scream! It hasn't been long since I've started Bella on this food. Actually she's at the very end of the second bag. What's frustrating is after buying bag after bag of healthy dog food Canidae in the only one I could actually get her to eat. I don't want to take chances with the new formula after hearing all the complaints, at the same time I don't really want to go back to Royal Canin either.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

QUOTE (tiffany @ Aug 4 2008, 06:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=615676


> :smpullhair: This is so frustrating I could scream! It hasn't been long since I've started Bella on this food. Actually she's at the very end of the second bag. What's frustrating is after buying bag after bag of healthy dog food Canidae in the only one I could actually get her to eat. I don't want to take chances with the new formula after hearing all the complaints, at the same time I don't really want to go back to Royal Canin either.[/B]



I have been feeding my dogs and fosters Candidae for a few years now. They all do wonderful on it. I purchased a new bag a few days ago (new formula) and after eating it for two day, my foster chi now has bloody diarhhea. The thing that makes me the most frustrated is that nowhere on the bag does it say that the formula has changed. They should have an obligation to let their customers know about the change. :smmadder:


----------



## sammysmom (Jul 20, 2007)

I have been giving my dogs the Canidae and has not problems until recently. My one refused to eat it and my other kept throwing it up. I went to look for another food and found out that Canidae has changed their formula. They have made it so that it is cheaper to manufacturer. The woman at the natural pet store where I get their food, told me they have returned it because they are having so many complaints. It was both the chicken and the lamb that have been bothering them. Hope that information helps.


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

i just bought a new bag last week since the dogs were out of dog food. the cashier didnt tell me that it was a new formula... ugh! anyways, i brought it home and opened the bag, the kibble was a different color than before (i would say a big lighter) - i didn't think anything of it. both bruno and mocha have been eating it for a week now with no problems.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I took the chance and bought another bag, this one is the new formula. It's only been three days and she's been more hesitant than usual to eat it but so far no tummy troubles.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

After all I have read I decided to try a different kibble this time instead of sticking with the canidae. Even if it doesn't cause any problems to the poor fluffs that eat it I think it's just wrong for a company to change the formula and not advertise that it has changed.


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

QUOTE (bruinkoala @ Aug 8 2008, 03:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617283


> i just bought a new bag last week since the dogs were out of dog food. the cashier didnt tell me that it was a new formula... ugh! anyways, i brought it home and opened the bag, the kibble was a different color than before (i would say a big lighter) - i didn't think anything of it. both bruno and mocha have been eating it for a week now with no problems.[/B]


Hello... I wanted to give an update in case anyone is debating to get the new formula. Here's what I noticed with Bruno and Mocha: 

Bruno ate the old formula constantly, now he is not eating the new formula as much. He is a very picky eater so it doesn't suprise me. 
Mocha eats everything and she has no problem chowing down the new formula. 

Conclusion... I'm going to finish this 15lb bag (since I just bought it last week). If Bruno is still picky and won't give in, I will see if he wil eat Wellness more. He was on it before Canidae, but I switched him, b/c Mocha was eating all his adult dog food when she was still a puppy. I wanted an all stage food, but since she is no longer a pup, they both can have Wellness . I'll see how it goes. 

Does anyone else see a change?


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Aug 8 2008, 05:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617304


> After all I have read I decided to try a different kibble this time instead of sticking with the canidae. Even if it doesn't cause any problems to the poor fluffs that eat it I think it's just wrong for a company to change the formula and not advertise that it has changed.[/B]


The owner of the pet store where I used to purchase Candidae is very told me that not only did the company change ingredients but it also changed manufactures. It is now made by Diamond she said.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a question: How do you know it is the new formula? I have had a friend pick up a bag for me when he picks up a bag for his dog (nobody near me sells Canidae). I was buying lamb & rice and now it says "all stages" but I think it always said that on the bag. And the ingredients, primary ingredients, still seem to be lamb and rice. (Sorry; don't have the 20 lb bag upstairs to read the label). I haven't had ny problems with this bag of food (probably bought a month or two ago) but I want to be sure and know if/when I have to change over. I always gradually change from one food to another, so I don't want to inadvertantly shock his system with a new dog food.

Help!?

Cyndi


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Hey Cyndi 
The new bag has "Now with Fresh Lamb " on the front of it and they also changed the bag itself..its like a plastic now instead of the paper.Hope this helps.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I was told the same as someone else said. It's a new manufacturer. We've had no problems, thank goodness.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

I wish I would have seen this post a couple of days ago. I went to the feed store on Monday and picked up a bag of the Canidae (old formula) and been feeding it to both dogs now for the past 2 days. They LOVE it and both have great poops! GREAT :angry: Back to the drawing board.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Aug 17 2008, 08:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620787


> I have a question: How do you know it is the new formula? I have had a friend pick up a bag for me when he picks up a bag for his dog (nobody near me sells Canidae). I was buying lamb & rice and now it says "all stages" but I think it always said that on the bag. And the ingredients, primary ingredients, still seem to be lamb and rice. (Sorry; don't have the 20 lb bag upstairs to read the label). I haven't had ny problems with this bag of food (probably bought a month or two ago) but I want to be sure and know if/when I have to change over. I always gradually change from one food to another, so I don't want to inadvertantly shock his system with a new dog food.
> 
> Help!?
> 
> Cyndi[/B]


I could tell because I have been feeding it for over a year. The new kibble is a different color. Of course, you wouldn't know that if it were your first bag.


I am now feeding wellness.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I finally finished transitioning Oscar and Pasha to Canidae new formula from NB potato & duck over a few weeks period. They're fine with it but don't seem to like it much. They also seem to be tearing even more (dark red stain). They've never been on the original Canidae so I wasn't too worried about the new formula. They had tearing problem when they were on Eagle Pack. Then I switched them to NB for a couple of months and didn't see any difference. I thought Canidae would help but seems to make things worse. So the search is now on for another food. Oscar may have cushing's disease so he may require something else altogether once confirmed. The search for the right food continues...


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Does it say anywhere on the bag that it is a new formula?

I ask because we picked up a new bag about a couple weeks ago. There was nothing on the bag that said it had a new formula.
But when I fed it to them I noticed the kibble appeared larger and a lighter color.
So I am guessing that I have been feeding mine the new formula?

I haven't noticed any problems with mine since they started eating it. In fact, they seem to prefer the new formula over the old one.


----------

